# www.SpeedySpike.com



## iPanzica (Dec 6, 2005)

At the moment I don't really have a gallery  atleast not one that I like ...

www.speedyspike.com

it's been a while sence I've done anything to it.

If anyone has any sugestions for a gallery script that I can still have my basic background/outline of the site I'd love to know! Anyways ... thanks for any replys. I know the sites very badly layed out I need to work on it.

I have dreamweaver, but know very basic HTML.


----------

